# Automator et Word ??



## untitled (28 Mars 2006)

Bonjour.
Après avoir perdu mon disque dur, et avoir envoyé l'ordi à une société pour retrouver tous mes fichiers, je m'aperçois que mes fichiers sont bien la, mais numéroter : je me retrouve avec 49000 fichiers Words de 00001 à 49000 et qqs.
Ma question est simple (enfin, pas pour moi), est-ce qu'il est possible de demander à Automator d'ouvrir ces fichiers avec Word, de copier la première ligne des documents, et de renommer ces fichiers avec cette ligne. Je pense que c'est ce qu'il ya de plus pratique à faire pour le moment. (Si vous voyez un moyen plus approprié, ça m'interesse bcp).

Merci d'avance


----------



## Alycastre (28 Mars 2006)

Plutôt avec AppleScript ? Non?


----------



## untitled (28 Mars 2006)

Ouais, surement, mais je ne m'y connait pas de tout avec Applescript.

Si le programme n'est pas trop compliqué, qqun peut-il me l'indiquer rapidement ??
Merci


----------

